# EO advice?



## KSL (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi there!  I conjured up a little lotion bar recipe last night.
I bought the muscle blend from Voyageur recently and I wanted to make a sport rub for DH.  He's playing ball hockey this winter and I know that means sore muscles.

Just wondering how much EO to put it.  
http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/st ... ath=93,934

Its a blend of Eucalyptus Globulus, Rosemary, Camphor and Cajeput Essential Oils.  I just don't want to put too much in it.

The recipe has about 10 oz. of oils and butters in it.
I halfed the recipe for a test batch and put 15 drops in.  DH tried it and said it was a little tingly, but that it didn't last.... I just don't want to overdo the EO's....

Will someone enlighten me?

I know I need to buy an EO bible... but settling on a good one...... well.. still settling on one... or two.... or more.. lol

TIA!!


----------



## IanT (Nov 11, 2009)

Id say maybe 1.5-2% of your recipe should be EO's depending on how much "bite" you want it to have.. another thing thats good to add for sports rubs are menthol crystals... (thats what gives that slow burn type feeling with sports rubs on the market..)


----------



## KSL (Nov 16, 2009)

I think I might have some menthol liquid..... I'll have to check my cabinet o ingredients.....

I bought wintergreen a while ago because I saw a recipe that had it in it.. since then I read all over the place that it can very easily irritate the skin... so now I have a bottle of wintergreen that I don't know what to do with.... lol


----------

